# Corsair HX850, Spulenfiepen nicht auszuhalten



## Synxalot (17. Januar 2022)

Hallöchen,

Ich habe Ende November 2021 ein neues Netzteil gekauft. Aufgrund der Bewertungen und des damaligen Preises ist es ein Corsair HX850 80+ Platinum geworden. Leider hatte es von Anfang an ein sehr hochfrequentes und nerviges Spulenfiepen.

Zur damaligen Zeit dachte ich noch, dass könnte vielleicht auch von der Grafikkarte kommen. So eine Geräuschquelle ist schwer auszumachen. 
Nun habe ich allerdings meine Grafikkarte getauscht (RX6800 gegen 3080FE), und das Fiepen ist immer noch in genau der selben Intensität da.
Ob ich nun ein Video auf YT starte, oder die Maus in Windows über den Bildschirm bewege. Das Netzteil gibt zu allen Dingen die ich am PC mache, seinen "Ton" dazu. 

Dieses Fiepen klingt wie eine Grille, die fröhlich Stundenlang auf meinem Ohr sitzt und vor sich rumzirpt. Das allerdings in so einer Frequenz und Lautstärke das ich Wahnsinnig werden könnte.

Ich habe bisher die FPS Limitiert, die Grafikkarte etwas Undervoltet, zwischen Single und Multi Rail gewechselt ... aber nichts hilft dagegen.
Ein Testweise Einbau eines älteren 500W Netzteil brachte Erholung. Kein Zirpen mehr ... Die Grille schläft wohl gerade. Aber mit 500W will ich den Rechner nicht betreiben.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, ist Spulenfiepen ein RMA Grund ? Das Netzteil läuft ja einwandfrei. Aber für mich ist das Geräusch Grund genug, das Netzteil aus dem Rechner zu werfen.


----------



## Shinna (17. Januar 2022)

Synxalot schrieb:


> ist Spulenfiepen ein RMA Grund


Per se nein. Denn wie Du schon geschrieben hast funktioniert das Netzteil davon abgesehen ja einwandfrei. Spulenfiepen trifft leider hin und wieder bei Netzteilen oder GPUs auf. Manchmal auch bei Mainboards. Sprich allen Komponenten auf denen Inductor verbaut sind in einem PC. Das ist leider "Serienstreuung".

Ich würde aber trotz dem einmal den Retail Händler kontaktieren und dort versuchen einen Umtausch vornehmen lassen. Klappt das nicht kannst Du in der Folge mal Corsair per Mail anschreiben und es direkt dort versuchen.


----------



## Synxalot (18. Januar 2022)

Hallo Shinna,

Das dachte ich mir schon fast. Ich habe nun bei Corsair direkt mal eine Anfrage gestellt. Mal schauen welche Antwort ich dort bekomme. Ich würde mit dem Spulenfiepen ja eigentlich auch Leben, aber dieses ist doch sehr laut (wobei das ja auch wieder persönliches Empfinden ist).

Danke Dir für deine Antwort


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (1. Februar 2022)

Hi @Synxalot,

hast du schon eine Antwort seitens meine Kollegen:innen erhalten? Wenn ja, konnte dir damit weitergeholfen werden?

Wenn nicht, dann schreib mir mal eine PM mit der Ticketnummer, so dass ich mal Nachfragen kann.

Grüße Marcus


----------



## Synxalot (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

Ja eine Antwort habe ich schon erhalten. Ich konnte eine Advanced RMA starten, und das Ersatz Netzteil ist schon auf dem Weg zu mir. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Synxalot (12. Februar 2022)

Kurze Rückinfo :
Das neue Netzteil aus der Advanced RMA läuft einwandfrei und ist Flüsterleise. 

Vielen Dank noch mal an Corsair, für diese unkomplizierte Abwicklung!


----------

